# I'm new and looking for help



## murraylandale (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi there, I hope you can help. I am trying to find out about my father's military career. He recently died after a long illness. He has never spoken about his time in Bomber Command other than a few side references, such as being hospitalised when refitting an engine in a lancaster. 

All I really know is from things said by other older members of the family and from two pictures I have seen of him. One picture shows him as a flight sergeant and another is a large group(possibly squadron or group size) in front of a Lancaster, a Halifax and a Stirling dated 1943. I know that he started off on Albemarles from a comment made by my aunt. I have gone through all his old paperwork but nowhere is there a reference to his RAF career other than a letter of reference from a Group Captain Mcfarlane dated 1946 which must be when he was demobbed.

I am looking to try and recreate this group picture as a model and would like to try and find out more about where and which squadron he was stationed.

I know the information is sketchy but if anyone can point me in the direction of which squadron/group flew all three of the above planes I might be able to look at squadron/group records


----------



## Wurger (Sep 29, 2007)

Hallo,
First of all welcome to the forum.I hope you find somebody who can help you with the info.I think a way to get it is to send much more info on your father.I mean,his name, surname,military range his background etc...
You can also upload there these mentioned by you pictures.

Greetings from Poland,


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 29, 2007)

hello and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Bf109_g (Sep 29, 2007)

Hello there and welcome to the forum


----------



## Becca (Sep 30, 2007)

Welcome. Good luck on your search.


----------



## Emac44 (Sep 30, 2007)

Murray g'day and welcome to the site. I suggest trying Imperial War Museum London for information. If they are like the Australia War Museum in Canberra. They would have a large data base of each Squadron of Bomber Command. You would need to inform them of your fathers Name Service Number Rank and go from there. Include any letters you may have including the letter from Group Captain MacFarlane. To the information you have supplied so far on this site. I am thinking it may have been a refit Squadron or a Maintence Squadron of a type or even a supply Squadron as it seems unusual to have 3 different types of Heavy Bombers photographed in same Operational Squadron. I am only summizing Murray. But my first port of call would be Imperial War Museum and supply them the information. My own father was a Mid Upper Gunner with Royal Australian Air Force 467 Squadron flying Lancasters from and around Waddington RAF Base. I believe there are various Bomber Command Groups on the internet as well and you can glean some information from them. Sorry I can't help you with more than that


----------



## murraylandale (Oct 1, 2007)

Thank you all for your suggestions. I will start off with the Imperial War Museum and try and track him down. I suspect that it may be a maintenance squadron too.

Thanks again.


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Oct 1, 2007)

Welcome......and let us know how you get on


----------



## ccheese (Oct 1, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 

Charles


----------



## Emac44 (Oct 3, 2007)

murraylandale said:


> Thank you all for your suggestions. I will start off with the Imperial War Museum and try and track him down. I suspect that it may be a maintenance squadron too.
> 
> Thanks again.



No problem Murray. I just hope the IWM in London can help you


----------

